# how to check a motor?



## nirvic23 (Apr 9, 2009)

3 phase motors how to know if it is good?


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are unsure of the motors condition, it is always best to megger the windings to the motor frame. But in most cases a multi-meter set on mega-ohms will do.
After the leads are made up, check from L1 to L2, L1 to L3, L2 to L3 with an ohm meter, then check to ground. If the windings read through, and are not grounded to the frame, you should be good to go.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You already have a couple of posts and threads on this same topic. 


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/motor-test-5177/#post70681
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/motor-test-5177/


----------

